# Briggs vs Tecumseh, how to tell?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have an old Wards tiller that has a vertical shaft 3.5 engine on it.
How can I tell what type of engine is on it?
It has low compression and I am thinking about replacing the piston rings.

the numbers on the pull start cover are
92902 0783-03 730321


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

That would be a Briggs & Stratton.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

briggs


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

usually a techumesh number starts with a letter, but sometime it doesn't

but normally, the spec number will be 6 numbers long, briggs type number is only 4


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

The problem is probably that the valves are not seating right, and you are losing compression because of it. You can pull the plug and squirt a teaspoon of oil on the piston if the compression goes up the piston or rings is your problem. If the compression remains the same the problem is the valves. A compression tester plugs into the spark plug hole and can be bought at an auto store for $20. Good luck. Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

1973 briggs and stratton engine


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Also a dead give away alot of times if its an L head engine is on a briggs the top of the engine is square and on a tech the top has a more round shape. That is a briggs engine. Try lapping your valves and replacing the head gasket before you tear to far into it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ahhh...*



Bob DiGiacomo said:


> The problem is probably that the valves are not seating right, and you are losing compression because of it. You can pull the plug and squirt a teaspoon of oil on the piston if the compression goes up the piston or rings is your problem. If the compression remains the same the problem is the valves. A compression tester plugs into the spark plug hole and can be bought at an auto store for $20. Good luck. Bob :thumbsup:


Ok, will give that a shot...
Squirt of oil and a compression gauge...


----------

